# Where to buy dumbells



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Ive just been looking on the net where to buy some dumbells for the gym i manage and cant find anyone who will sell me a single pair.

Does anyone know where to look to price up some 55 kg and possibly 60 kg dumbells ???


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

i got some of ebay a while ago and you can get non name brand ones so they are alot cheaper too


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Gorgeous_George said:


> i got some of ebay a while ago and you can get non name brand ones so they are alot cheaper too


Thanks but I looked mate they dont go anywhere near 55 -60 kg ones though


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

can u get adjustable ones? maybe u can buy more plates for it seperate, tbh i found it hard to find good db's all u find is those sand filled ones that can go up to a back breaking 12.5kg lol


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Gorgeous_George said:


> can u get adjustable ones? maybe u can buy more plates for it seperate, tbh i found it hard to find good db's all u find is those sand filled ones that can go up to a back breaking 12.5kg lol


I think at the weight im after they have to be solid and dont realy want ajustable as it wouldnt look right in the gym.

Gymrats do a full set upto 100kg but wont just sell one or two pairs ;(


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm sure Milky was selling some pretty heavy ones mate??


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

DoubleXL- said:


> I'm sure Milky was selling some pretty heavy ones mate??


thanks pal, ill see if he reads this, if not ill fire him a pm


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Available in weights up to 100kg The Watson Pro Dumbbells also have the advantage of being totally customisable with your companies Logo, choice of Handle Thickness (up to 2 1/2"), End Plate colour, Type of Knurling and Fixed or Revolving Handles.

http://www.gymequipment.uk.com/store/item/388wq/Dumbbells/Watson_Pro_Dumbbells.html

They are some sexy looking dumbells :drool:


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Get in touch with some steel fabricators or similar, knock you up any sizes balanced as well as the professional ones for a fraction, that's what my local gym does


----------

